# Duluth Field Trial



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open callbacks: 45 dogs

2. 3. 4, 7, 8, 9 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 22, 23, 26, 30, 35, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 54, 56, 57, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 72, 73, 74, 79, 81

Land blind early am.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

*Flat River*

Thanks for posting the call backs. Those of us that can't be there appreciate the info.

Martha


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Duluth Trial*

Qualifying Results:

1st 26 High Voltage Mr Max MH Freemeyer/Schreiner
2nd 6 Otter Creek's Karma Link/Halverson
3rd 8 Shadow's Sweet Something Luttrell/ Ledford
4th 13 Big River Pete O/H Gibson
RJ 20 Tip From a Gypsy Lokay/Sletten

One dog picked up and all the rest got JAMs!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*duluth trial*

Open call backs from land blind: 33 dogs

2, 9, 11, 12, 16, 19, 20, 23, 26, 30, 35, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 54, 56, 57, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 70, 73, 79, 81

Water blind in progress consists of a mark, poison bird and then the blind. 250 yds, long swim past the mark and poison, over a point 30 yds wide then back in the water to the cattails. Work by the first few dogs is "choppy", but they are getting the bird.

Amateur 1st series triple still in progress.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Duluth Trial*

Water blind was scrapped! Setting up new blind now. Evidently the first few dogs did too well to give the answers needed.

More later.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*open*

is danny or ryan runing dogs


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Duluth trial*

Danny is running this weekend.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*duluth trial*

Open call backs to the Water marks: 15 dogs

2, 16, 19, 20, 23, 26, 30, 37, 43, 44, 62, 67, 68, 70, 81

New blind setup had poison on both sides of the line to the blind, and lots of it. There was no safe place. 

In the Amateur, 47 back to the double land blind, still running.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Any Open/Am results? Thanks!


----------



## saanthony (Oct 25, 2003)

any derby info ?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*duluth trial*

Open placements:

1st 26 Romeo's Clipper Annie O/H Wiklund
2nd 44 Czar Nickolas II Elder/Rorem
3rd 23 Red Gate's Rudy Too Caire/Farmer
4th 2 Southhampton's Streaming Cut Hermes/Farmer
RJ 19 Trumarc's Just Do It Martin/Farmer
Several Jams

Don't know any Am or Derby placements


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*duluth trial*

Partial Am results:

1st Drake McIlwain
2nd Izzy Heise

That's all I know.


----------



## ironwill (Nov 19, 2004)

i heard this was drakes first trail in 6 months, after his injury
not bad good going drake


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks like Hiroller Labs had one fine weekend! Congratulations!

Angie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Izzy!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Derby results*

Derby Results
1st--Bert Ainley/Ron Ainley
2nd-Greti Heise/Bryan White--Bert and Greti are littermate sisters
3rd--Cappy/Bill Hillman
4th--Ruby/Mary Howley
RJ--Diesel/Bill Hillman
Jams--Beaver/Bill Tidd, Reba/Tom Fait, Scraper/Bryan White, Gypsy/Tom Fait


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Ax & Nike*

A big congratulations to Arthur Hermes what a nice turn Ax Man has made!

Same to Danny Martin and Nike!  

These two have finished 3 out of the last 5 trials in a very tough field! :lol: 

Good luck next week boys! 

Go get'um Farmer Boys :!: :wink: 

Goose


----------

